# Cyanotypes



## Karalee (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone done this before? Im thinking about giving it a whirl, and was wondering if anyone has any tips/suggestions/stories about the process. In particular Im wondering about applying the solution to the paper, being as exposures come from UV light, how careful do you have to be with artificial light when your preparing your paper for use?


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

Never done any kind of classic contact printing. I think you'll need to apply your emulsion under safelights, and let it dry in total darkness. I'm just talking off the top of my head, though. 

This process is widely done and you should have no trouble at all finding good info on it. :thumbup: I love the look, just don't have large negatives. You could probably make a digital internegative without too much heartburn, though. That's what I'm figuring I'll have to do when I get serious about wanting to try it.

I wanna see! Go for it, and post your results here!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 3, 2006)

I was going to make mylar or acetate negatives, as most of the negatives I have are too small anyway, but everything I read on the paper coating is different, some say dim artificial light is okay as it takes uv light to 'make' the prints and other articles say do it in the dark :er: I think ill just go the safe way and do it down in the dungeon.


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

I just re-read my babbling Resources thread up there, and I'd suggest you try this place to read up on liquid emulsions and the process itself. I think it's a jamming little website. Matt Needham referred me to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 3, 2006)

Taa for the link! I had a look at the alt photography site last night which is where I found this:



> Make sure your working area is dimly lit, preferably with a low-level tungsten bulb - avoid daylight and flourescent lighting. Using the paintbrush, coat the fabric with the mixed chemical solution and leave to dry in complete darkness.



But Im paranoid to hell so Ill probably just do it in the dark


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

If you can use ANY kind of low light, take advantage of that. Reason? I'm just as paranoid as you are, and I'd want to _see_ that emulsion going on as smoothly and evenly as possible. 

A lot of people use those glass rods just for that purpose. I dunno, they look messy to me, but some folks swear by them. 

Also - I seem to recall reading the difference in speeds between Liquid Light and the other popular one, Silver-something or other.  One of them apparently reacts quicker.


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I was going to make mylar or acetate negatives, as most of the negatives I have are too small anyway, but everything I read on the paper coating is different, some say dim artificial light is okay as it takes uv light to 'make' the prints and other articles say do it in the dark :er: I think ill just go the safe way and do it down in the dungeon.


 
Take a digital image, make it black and white in Photoshop or equiv, then make it a negative in PS. Then print the negative on an inkjet using special injet "paper" that they make for overhead projector use. That way you can easily and cheaply get up to 8.5x11


----------



## terri (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep - that sounds about right, Wally. :thumbup: It's not supposed to be difficult at all, and for contact printing these days, it's the easiest way to go. 

You can also make enlarged negatives in a darkroom setting, using orthochromatic films that you expose smaller negs onto, then cut them up and expose them onto larger films. I've not done this, but it sounds fun!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2006)

Ooh thanks so much Wally, I didnt realise there was regular paper that would go through your inkjet that was for ohp use.

I havent bought any chemicals yet, I have a bit of an itch to do this, so am looking at a few 'new' formulas that work a lot faster. The traditional technique says you should leave it out in the sun anywhere from 40 minutes to 4 hours dependant on what kind you use, and being as the weather cant decide whether to be rainy, snowy or sunny I dont want to take too many chances. Ill definately keep you updated though.


----------



## Wally (Jan 13, 2006)

I have not done one for a VERY long time, since I was in school back in the late 80s, however taking a long time makes it easier since you do not have to be so exact on times. You can also get lightbulbs that make lots of UV.


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2006)

Wally said:
			
		

> I have not done one for a VERY long time, since I was in school back in the late 80s, however taking a long time makes it easier since you do not have to be so exact on times. You can also get lightbulbs that make lots of UV.


I have read that aquarium lights work well, as odd as it sounds. There are a few inexpensive options there. I guess nothing beats the sun, being free - though it takes a little longer.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 13, 2006)

See I really was interested in using a lamp (or multiple lamps) with lightbulbs that emit higher uv rays than regular, because we definately will be having a lack of sun for the next few months, and well... I'm impatient :mrgreen: - so that being said any suggestions would be great, cos I didnt find much info googling. 

Thanks Terri and Wally, Im off to check out aquarium lights.


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2006)

Girl, I wanted to double check on the aquarium light advice, and yes, they are listed as a good light source for this technique. :thumbup: 

I was also reminded that regular black-light bulbs are a good source, provided they are listed as "BL" only, and not "BLB" (black-light blue) bulbs. Since they're widely used to light up those freaky black-light sensitive posters, candles and such, you can find those practically ready to hang by themselves - which would be awfully convenient for your purpose!  Just wanted to toss that out there. 

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 14, 2006)

Well after much late night digging last night I found some great sites on different uv aparatus' for doing these types of alt processes. So Im just trying to figure out what kind to build  and then I guess ill be getting to it. I also read that the aquarium lights were good to use, as well as Blacklights and some other kind called BLB (Black light blue I think).


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Well after much late night digging last night I found some great sites on different uv aparatus' for doing these types of alt processes. So Im just trying to figure out what kind to build  and then I guess ill be getting to it. I also read that the aquarium lights were good to use, as well as Blacklights *and some other kind called BLB (Black light blue I think).*


See, it is this type of bulb that Jill Enfield was specifically advising against - she advises using just your standard blacklight (BL) bulb. Is there something out there that suggests it is okay to use either one? I'm curious, since I plan on doing this some time and I'd like as many lighting options as possible.  

Good luck on building one of those light boxes; they look cool!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, Ive spent all afternoon researching, and now I look like this :shock:.

The general concensus is that you can use any of them, BL BLB or AQUA. There is some differences in them, but the differences are fairly minimal. So now Im going to try my hand at building a light bank  because I dont have $600 to blow on a fancy schmancy for sale one  - I also did see that you can use those facial tanning light boxes, but they can be a bit damaging to your eyes - and I don't really care for cataracts. Also, you can only print up to 8x10 with one, and exposure times are way longer, so that brought me back to not being lazy and just doing it myself.

So now the hard, uncreative stuff begins


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2006)

> So now the hard, uncreative stuff begins


Great! :thumbup: I'll let you figure it all out, then you can just explain it to me when I finally get off my butt to do them.


----------

